# Crysis physics issues :(



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay, well, one day I started up a level in Crysis, whenever I blew up a building, or even used a few of the most simplest physics features in the game, the game would stutter like hell, and I would have a bunch of errors in my error log.

Here is the error log.

-----------------------------------------------------
*LOADING: Level island loading time: 48.07 seconds
-----------------------------------------------------
[Error] <Scaleform> ActionScript Memory leaks in movie 'Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx', including 2 string nodes [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Leaked string content: '_level0.Root.PDAArea.Map_M.MapArea.Map.Map_G.MapBase', 'MapBase' [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallFunction - 'setSlider' is not a function [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: Invoked method is not a function [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - can't find method setSlider [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
    $3sys_spec_Full = $64 $5[]$4 RealState=Custom
[Error] <Scaleform> ActionScript Memory leaks in movie 'Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx', including 2 string nodes [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Leaked string content: '_level0.Root.PDAArea.Map_M.MapArea.Map.Map_G.MapBase', 'MapBase' [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallFunction - 'setSlider' is not a function [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: Invoked method is not a function [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - can't find method setSlider [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
    $3sys_spec_Full = $64 $5[]$4 RealState=Custom
[Error] <Scaleform> ActionScript Memory leaks in movie 'Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx', including 2 string nodes [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Leaked string content: '_level0.Root.PDAArea.Map_M.MapArea.Map.Map_G.MapBase', 'MapBase' [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> ActionScript Memory leaks in movie 'Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx', including 2 string nodes [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Leaked string content: '_level0.Root.PDAArea.Map_M.MapArea.Map.Map_G.MapBase', 'MapBase' [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - 'gotoAndStop' on invalid object. [Libs/UI/HUD_RadarCompassStealth.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - 'gotoAndStop' on invalid object. [Libs/UI/HUD_RadarCompassStealth.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> ActionScript Memory leaks in movie 'Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx', including 2 string nodes [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Leaked string content: '_level0.Root.PDAArea.Map_M.MapArea.Map.Map_G.MapBase', 'MapBase' [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> ActionScript Memory leaks in movie 'Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx', including 2 string nodes [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Leaked string content: '_level0.Root.PDAArea.Map_M.MapArea.Map.Map_G.MapBase', 'MapBase' [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[net 20:26:01.100] Disconnect <local>:64087; profid=0; cause=17; msg='User left the game'
[net 20:26:01.100] Disconnect <local>:16; profid=0; cause=11; msg='Nub destroyed'
CGameClientChannel::Release
    $3r_FSAA = $60 $5[DUMPTODISK, REQUIRE_APP_RESTART]$4
    $3r_FSAA_samples = $60 $5[DUMPTODISK, REQUIRE_APP_RESTART]$4
    $3r_FSAA_quality = $60 $5[DUMPTODISK, REQUIRE_APP_RESTART]$4
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallFunction - 'setSlider' is not a function [Libs/UI/Menus_StartMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: Invoked method is not a function [Libs/UI/Menus_StartMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - can't find method setSlider [Libs/UI/Menus_StartMenu.gfx]
    $3sys_spec_Full = $64 $5[]$4 RealState=1
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - 'gotoAndPlay' on invalid object. [Libs/UI/Menus_StartMenu.gfx]
System:Quit

I tried restarting the game, and even restarting my laptop, then starting up the game, it still didn't work, and still stuttered like hell.

BTW: I used to run Crysis perfectly on Physics on Very High, no stutter at all.


So yeah, can anyone help me with this?


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 28, 2009)

Patch it yet?


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Patch it yet?



Well, this is the demo (Will be getting the full version soon.) I don't think you can patch it.

But that is a good idea, I might wanna try that.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 28, 2009)

Could also be a limitation of the capabilities of the GPU on the laptop.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Could also be a limitation of the capabilities of the GPU on the laptop.



That can't be possible, I used to run Crysis perfectly with Physics on Very High.


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 28, 2009)

Demo isn't even the 1.0 version... Bugs bugs bugs, looks like memory leaking.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Demo isn't even the 1.0 version... Bugs bugs bugs, looks like memory leaking.



Wtf is Memory Leaking?

Please don't tell me I have to re-install the demo.


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 28, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Well, this is the demo (Will be getting the full version soon.) I don't think you can patch it.
> 
> But that is a good idea, I might wanna try that.


Make sure to get crysis wars/warhead, there's nobody on multiplayer, the graphics are amazing, you can die from running too fast and you can kill koreans with their own cloth caps/ergonomic mice/keyboards


----------



## Runefox (Jul 28, 2009)

Those errors seem consistent with a corrupted install, though there's one or two to do with anti-aliasing. Before moving on to any other troubleshooting, I'd recommend fully removing the demo from your hard drive (as in, uninstall, and then wipe everything related to it), then reinstalling it, and seeing if the issue still remains.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Those errors seem consistent with a corrupted install, though there's one or two to do with anti-aliasing. Before moving on to any other troubleshooting, I'd recommend fully removing the demo from your hard drive (as in, uninstall, and then wipe everything related to it), then reinstalling it, and seeing if the issue still remains.



Goddammit, I knew I had to reinstall it 



arcticursa said:


> Make sure to get crysis wars/warhead, there's nobody on multiplayer, the graphics are amazing, you can die from running too fast and you can kill koreans with their own cloth caps/ergonomic mice/keyboards



Yeah, I am getting Crysis Maximum Edition, it has all three games in it, and it is about 30-40 bucks, what a steal!


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 28, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Goddammit, I knew I had to reinstall it
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am getting Crysis Maximum Edition, it has all three games in it, and it is about 30-40 bucks, what a steal!


*whispers* (That's because Crysis warhead was bad except for the graphics and crysis wars is dead empty)


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

arcticursa said:


> *whispers* (That's because Crysis warhead was bad except for the graphics and crysis wars is dead empty)



What is so bad about Crysis Warhead?

Although I see what you mean with Crysis Wars.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 28, 2009)

arcticursa said:


> *whispers* (That's because Crysis warhead was bad except for the graphics and crysis wars is dead empty)



Well, that's what you get when a game engine developer tries to make a game and ends up actually making something decent, yet not really good enough to warrant the massive system requirements even now, over a year after its release.  Even Newf's Radeon HD 4890/Core 2 Q6600 w/4GB Corsair Dominator couldn't handle Crysis at Very High at a solid frame rate (though still high and very playable, I recall it fluctuated quite a bit depending on what's going on).

Compared to, say, Team Fortress 2, which runs nicely on an AMD Athlon X2 7750 with 2GB RAM and a GeForce 9400GT (all costing roughly $500 for the whole shot)...

Basically, Crysis' biggest problems were and are its system requirements, but interestingly, that's the only reason anyone actually plays it anymore.


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 28, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Well, that's what you get when a game engine developer tries to make a game and ends up actually making something decent, yet not really good enough to warrant the massive system requirements even now, over a year after its release.  Even Newf's Radeon HD 4890/Core 2 Q6600 w/4GB Corsair Dominator couldn't handle Crysis at Very High at a solid frame rate (though still high and very playable, I recall it fluctuated quite a bit depending on what's going on).
> 
> Compared to, say, Team Fortress 2, which runs nicely on an AMD Athlon X2 7750 with 2GB RAM and a GeForce 9400GT (all costing roughly $500 for the whole shot)...
> 
> Basically, Crysis' biggest problems were and are its system requirements, but interestingly, that's the only reason anyone actually plays it anymore.


Yea i'm able to run it on gamer quality, but the just a lot of things are wrong with it, you can set your suit voice to female but hte voice actor is still a volatile mouthed australian guy, you can die from runing into a person, and the story is only like 10 levels long


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Basically, Crysis' biggest problems were and are its system requirements.



This is very true, my laptop can run all of my games on Highest settings (and sometimes highest resolution.) but I can only run Crysis on all low on lowest resolution, with the exception of Physics, which I can crack to very high because Very High Physics don't take much to run.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

arcticursa said:


> Yea i'm able to run it on gamer quality



Good for you 



arcticursa said:


> but the just a lot of things are wrong with it, you can set your suit voice to female but hte voice actor is still a *volatile mouthed australian guy*



*Chuckles*



arcticursa said:


> you can die from runing into a person



Wow, hey, I bet you can even trip over rocks in the game too.

Wait, I think one time in Crysis I actually died tripping over a rock in speed mode


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 28, 2009)

Liek i said though you can kill them with cloth caps...
I will say this, the game itself is great when you get used to it, but it's not that much of a replayer


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

arcticursa said:


> Liek i said though you can kill them with cloth caps...



So, I killed people by throwing pillows at them in strength mode.

Them Koreans are strong, yes?



arcticursa said:


> I will say this, the game itself is great when you get used to it, *but it's not that much of a replayer *



Two words. Cryengine Sandbox.

It is the shit, it is what makes this game worth it, you could do literally everything and it is as fun as hell.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay, I reinstalled the demo, granted, the stuttering (Mostly) stopped, but when I am blowing down buildings it stutters like hell, and I still get the errors on console, but I think I came to a conclusion, I recently updated my graphics drivers, do you think that it is possible that it fucked up something in the updating process?

Here is the error log when I played in the reinstalled demo:

-----------------------------------------------------
*LOADING: Level island loading time: 72.62 seconds
-----------------------------------------------------
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallFunction - 'setSlider' is not a function [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: Invoked method is not a function [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - can't find method setSlider [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
[Warning] Unknown command: display_info 1
[Warning] Unknown command: displayinfo 1
[flow] SoundlaySoundEvent - Can't play sound 'sounds/environment:village_sfx:radio_distortrd_kor_loop'!
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - 'gotoAndStop' on invalid object. [Libs/UI/HUD_RadarCompassStealth.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - 'gotoAndPlay' on invalid object. [Libs/UI/HUD_RadarCompassStealth.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> ActionScript Memory leaks in movie 'Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx', including 2 string nodes [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Leaked string content: '_level0.Root.PDAArea.Map_M.MapArea.Map.Map_G.MapBase', 'MapBase' [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallFunction - 'setSlider' is not a function [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: Invoked method is not a function [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - can't find method setSlider [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
    $3sys_spec_Full = $62 $5[]$4 RealState=Custom
[Error] <Scaleform> ActionScript Memory leaks in movie 'Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx', including 2 string nodes [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Leaked string content: '_level0.Root.PDAArea.Map_M.MapArea.Map.Map_G.MapBase', 'MapBase' [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallFunction - 'setSlider' is not a function [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: Invoked method is not a function [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - can't find method setSlider [Libs/UI/Menus_IngameMenu.gfx]
    $3sys_spec_Full = $62 $5[]$4 RealState=Custom
[Error] <Scaleform> ActionScript Memory leaks in movie 'Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx', including 2 string nodes [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Leaked string content: '_level0.Root.PDAArea.Map_M.MapArea.Map.Map_G.MapBase', 'MapBase' [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> ActionScript Memory leaks in movie 'Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx', including 2 string nodes [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Leaked string content: '_level0.Root.PDAArea.Map_M.MapArea.Map.Map_G.MapBase', 'MapBase' [Libs/UI/HUD_PDA_Map.gfx]
[net 00:24:00.949] Disconnect <local>:64087; profid=0; cause=17; msg='User left the game'
[net 00:24:00.950] Disconnect <local>:16; profid=0; cause=11; msg='Nub destroyed'
CGameClientChannel::Release
    $3r_FSAA = $60 $5[DUMPTODISK, REQUIRE_APP_RESTART]$4
    $3r_FSAA_samples = $60 $5[DUMPTODISK, REQUIRE_APP_RESTART]$4
    $3r_FSAA_quality = $60 $5[DUMPTODISK, REQUIRE_APP_RESTART]$4
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - 'gotoAndPlay' on invalid object. [Libs/UI/Menus_StartMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - 'gotoAndPlay' on invalid object. [Libs/UI/Menus_StartMenu.gfx]
[Error] <Scaleform> Error: CallMethod - 'gotoAndPlay' on invalid object. [Libs/UI/Menus_StartMenu.gfx]
System:Quit


----------



## Runefox (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, it's totally possible. The demo, as said earlier, is an early, unpatched version of the game, so it's likely that changes were made to the driver that don't affect the most recent version of the game, but cause these slowdowns here.

From a quick search on those errors, apparently they happen to pretty much everyone, and don't have any effect on performance.

Have you tried resetting your graphics/physics settings to the defaults? Also, while not directly related, try making sure anti-aliasing didn't sneak its way into the on position since the new driver (both in the Catalyst Control Center and in-game). It might be chewing up some of the GPU power that's needed to render particle effects for things like explosions.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Well, it's totally possible. The demo, as said earlier, is an early, unpatched version of the game, so it's likely that changes were made to the driver that don't affect the most recent version of the game, but cause these slowdowns here.



Well, I uninstalled the catalyst control Center, and the update, and the physics slowdowns still happen.



Runefox said:


> From a quick search on those errors, apparently they happen to pretty much everyone, and don't have any effect on performance.



Yeah, I remember seeing those errors before these physics slowdowns happened, I thought that this might be related to it somehow.



Runefox said:


> Have you tried resetting your graphics/physics settings to the defaults?



Yup, nothing much improved.



Runefox said:


> Also, while not directly related, try making sure anti-aliasing didn't sneak its way into the on position since the new driver (both in the Catalyst Control Center and in-game). It might be chewing up some of the GPU power that's needed to render particle effects for things like explosions.



You know what, you might have found the cause of all of this, but now I have to reinstall the catalyst control center and the update again to see if your right.

Better cross my fingers and hope your right.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> You know what, you might have found the cause of all of this, but now I have to reinstall the catalyst control center and the update again to see if your right.
> 
> Better cross my fingers and hope your right.



Nope, your wrong, the slowdowns still happen, goddammit.

Right now scanning my laptop for viruses and whatnot, and then I will do a disk cleanup and a disk defrag and see if the slowdowns go away.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 29, 2009)

Just FYI: slowdowns are _bound_ to happen if you're playing on Ultra High.

My machine has Crysis playable on Ultra High everything + 2xAA at 1680x1050, but it dips to 20FPS during intense battles and the like. And if that happens on my rig, it's bound to happen on something that's not as powerful.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 29, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> Just FYI: slowdowns are _bound_ to happen if you're playing on Ultra High.
> 
> My machine has Crysis playable on Ultra High everything + 2xAA at 1680x1050, but it dips to 20FPS during intense battles and the like. And if that happens on my rig, it's bound to happen on something that's not as powerful.



Ultra high? On just physics? I had everything on low but physics, which was set to Very High, and I had no problems with the physics until now.

But if I set my physics on low everything is okay, but I used to be able to run physics perfectly fine on Very High.

And I don't mean small stutters, I mean super huge glitchy stutters. The kind of stutters you get when you go to game servers with an extremely high ping.

So yeah, any help 

Btw, your rig is awesome. And also, 20 fps isn't a bad dip in framerate, I play Crysis at an average of 25-30 fps and it is completely playable.


----------

